# Help! Very oily face?



## Sara1210 (May 3, 2008)

I have very oily skin and im getting that shiny forehead look




im also prone to spots at "that" time of the month lol. Can anyone recommend something that will help or better still get rid of these?

Im currently using clearasil wipes and have been for years but to be honest with you im not sure they actually do anything! I also wash my face with dove soap twice a day, but not sure what else to do? So any help will be gratefully recieved lol


----------



## Arielle123 (May 3, 2008)

Is your skin oily or combination? I have dry spots and so make sure that I moisturize well but I really like the clearing mattifyer (sp) by dermalogica. It contains salicylic acid so it helps with breakouts too. Don't wash your face too much because that only ups oil product, get a moisturizer made for oily skin, and find a powder that works for you. Oh and blotter sheets work well to control oilies throughout the day!


----------



## tajameka (May 3, 2008)

i would recommend diluting 50% Milk of Magnesia with 50% water and applying it to the oily areas of your face. wait till it dries. That should control the oil. For acne, you could try using benzoyl peroxide or the Aspirin Mask&lt;= i would recommend this over all other acne medications (if you are not allergic to aspirin)


----------



## Dragonfly (May 3, 2008)

In Canada, there is an over the counter product called Clarex OC.

It is an oil controlling gel "for the control and reduction of excess facial oil".

Ask your pharmacist if they carry it or something similar - no prescription required.

I have also heard that Milk of Magnesia can help. Make sure you shake it really well before applying.


----------



## laurreenn (May 4, 2008)

to me, the type of skincare i'm using makes a huge difference in whether or not my skin gets oily. i've paid for really expensive skincare products and some of them definitely didn't work. the only one that has controlled my oil is the dr. brandt skincare line. ever since i've started using it my t-zone doesn't get oily throughout the day and i don't need to carry around oil control films.



maybe you should look around and try to find a skincare brand that will help control oil for u.


----------



## magosienne (May 5, 2008)

make sure you use a mattifying moisturizer (do you have only an oily face or is it just your forehead ? some mattifying moisturizers are most specific for combo skins to help balance the oily parts and the dry parts).

for the acne, you wanna make sure your moisturizer is non comedogenic. as a spot treatment you can use tea tree oil, just one drop on a qtip. it is sold in a healthfood store. or if you like it, the body shop sells a bottle too(but this one contains also alcohol).


----------



## JordanGalore (May 6, 2008)

To be honest, sometimes doing too much/using too many products on your skin can actually dry out your skin causinig breakouts and oily skin. I actually use Origins Oil Cleanser and I find that, the only time I break out maybe hormonal or If I'm partying too hard and fall alseep forgetting I have makeup on, lol, which is rare, but it has happended. This oil cleanser has helped to moisturize my skin which reduced the oil slicks I had in the middle of the day.


----------



## esha (May 6, 2008)

yea oil controlling lotions. I have a pretty oily face too and instead of putting a moisturizer because of course that moisturizes I put on just a lotion because it tends to not be as greasy as most moisturizers are


----------



## BrookeG (May 6, 2008)

Do you maybe have bangs? If you do any hair products can be making your forehead shiny! If not, I think that blotting papers and some kind of very light moisturizer should do the trick.


----------



## Sara1210 (May 9, 2008)

Its not just my forehead its my whole face! I really dont know what to do for the best. I do tend to get the spots around my period or if im really really stressed. But the oily sking is there constantly?


----------



## Adrienne (May 9, 2008)

Like others have already mentioned, milk of magnesia has done wonders on ppl with very oily skin. I have very oily skin as well but i have yet to try this


----------



## Dragonfly (May 9, 2008)

If you have excessively oilyskin, you can always go on Accutane.

A Dermatologist will determine if Accutane can help.

Maybe there is a topical prescription mediation that might help.


----------



## bronze_chiqz (May 10, 2008)

I agree with carolyn.I used to have a very dry skin previoualy, afetr using the retin A made by my derm, my skin turned super oily and broke out in whiteheads n pimples.Oily skin is something veryyyy unusual for me! My regular makeup slides, i can see oil oozing out from my pores like crazy! Ive to blot soo many times in a day!Best part, blotting also caused me more breakouts.Then my another derm put me under accutane.First 2 weeks I was on 10 mg, my breakouts got less, but still oily.3rd week he increased into 20mg per day, 1st few dayz I got few big pimples,and then slowly it healed......and my oiliness is gone!! I was like whoaaa! my skin is even better before the problem started,so matte looking!

Def will recommend accutane



thanxx to Labrat81 also,her opinion on acutane helped me alot!


----------



## tsjmom (May 10, 2008)

FWIW, your skin can change drastically over your lifetime due to hormones. I developed acne for the first time EVER at the ripe old age of 39 after my third child.

You need very gentle cleansers with a ph 5.5 (the skin's). For oil control, azaleic acid (Finacea) is good, SA to keep pores clean. Surprisingly, you still need moisture, but I've found using light oils (esp emu and grapeseed) much better than creams or lotions.

The s/s I use is Avene Fluide spf 50+, ppd 20 every single day. It's not greasy. Mineral m/u helps to control the oil also, but the best helper I've found is pearl powder. My Tzone is far less shiny, maybe with blotting just once during the day. It's a HG for me.

BTW just use the bp to spot treat as it ages the skin due to its oxygenating properties. I, unfortunately, learned this after 2 decades of using it daily =X


----------



## Johnnie (May 10, 2008)

I'd consider buying a replacement cleanser, such as Alba Organics because it's pH balanced. In the past I've had problems with oily skin but ever since I've added 'apple cider vinegar' to my cleansers my skin has been the best it's ever been. That's just me though, so maybe if you were to try adding 'acv' to your regimen I'm sure you'll see an improvement too. Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## Winkiedo (May 22, 2008)

Accutane low dose for your oily skin. However, only a dermatologist can determine if it is for you


----------



## chic_chica (Jun 5, 2008)

I have very oily skin. I used to use aveeno....but i switched to biore..and i have noticed less oil on my face. I use the moisturiser and face wash for shine control. For a _cheap_ product it works fairly good.


----------



## neysielyn (Jun 5, 2008)

i use this stuff catted Matte by MAC it can go under or over your make up so you can carry it all day i love it


----------



## kdmakeuparts (Jun 5, 2008)

Also one thing I don't think was mentioned, do a search on here for home made treatments. I have come across some great ones and have tried a few. I have oily skin as well.

Sometimes you can make a mask with similar ingredients found in pricey treatments!


----------



## fashiontrance (Jun 5, 2008)

i too suffer from super oily skin. skincare is definitely a big part of it, but for me the thing that was the most helpful was using powder throughout the day to touch up my makeup. i use mac pressed blot powder and it completely takes care of the oil.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 7, 2008)

Put some cornstarch on a fluffy brush and powder your oily areas. Absorbs excess oil in seconds! There used to be a line called "CornSilk" that consisted of cornstarch made for us oily folk..


----------



## fashion_junkie (Jun 9, 2008)

ugh i HATE my oily skin. If you have bad acne, Accutane dries it up really well, but it's tough to get on. Besides that, use a primer and powder makeup, carry around blotting sheets, and use a gentle cleanser. Harsh ones will only make you produce MORE oil.


----------



## Smokey Eye (Jun 10, 2008)

My skin is EVERYTHING you wouldn't want: Super oily, very sensitive, acne scars...ugh, it's just horrible!! I wish I was blessed w/ beautiful skin, but I make up my face pretty good considering how it looks.

I use Johnson &amp; Johnson's Clean &amp; Clear Oil-Free Deep Action Cleanser (it's a miracle that doesn't break me out!)

Every week, I exfoliate w/ those gentle exfoliating pads.

Every couple wks, I use Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Carbon Mask to absorb the oil, but I don't see any difference. I'm not buying this again!

Mattifying gel/primer under my matte foundation is a necessity for me.

I also use oil-blotting papers.

If only I could wash &amp; re-apply my makeup a few times a day, but I can't do that if I'm at work.


----------

